# Girls who play Street Fighter



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this is a big turn on for me, street fighter gamer girls, since it's my favorite fighting game to play, I used to play online on a website and it was always asian girls playing, I don't know why asians and not other girls though, this girl sounds like she's having sex


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Street Fighter was the [email protected]@@! 

IDK if it turns me on that they play though


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I was playing fighting games when I was small. But that's because I was a little kid. I don't understand how someone over the age of 10 can still play them, but that's just me









My favorite ones were Mortal Kombat 4 (PC), TMNT Tournament Fighters (NES) and King of Fighters (Neo-Geo).


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Aribeth said:


> I was playing fighting games when I was small. But that's because I was a little kid. I don't understand how someone over the age of 10 can still play them, but that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um... street fighter 4? a lot of people play it


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

There's an inordinate amount of misguided machismo floating around in the fighting game community that probably turns away a lot of female players. Well, it tends to turn away anyone who doesn't already have an interest in the genre, really. There's also a huge skill gap between the average game player and people who really take the time to learn the mechanics of a particular fighting game which can be rather daunting.



Aribeth said:


> I was playing fighting games when I was small. But that's because I was a little kid. *I don't understand how someone over the age of 10 can still play them*, but that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harsh. :lol


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Seems strange for that to be a turn on. I understand wanting to date someone who is into the same hobbies as you but to be sexually aroused by seeing a girl play street fighter? That's a bit surprising. What is going through your head when you see that, where are you making the connection to sex?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Hawt.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I never understood why nerds find girls playing games hot. My girlfriend plays video games and I don't think she's more attractive because of it. I'm not a nerd, though


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Shameful said:


> Seems strange for that to be a turn on. I understand wanting to date someone who is into the same hobbies as you but to be sexually aroused by seeing a girl play street fighter? That's a bit surprising. What is going through your head when you see that, where are you making the connection to sex?


I don't get it either, but then again there are a lot of things people are attracted to that I don't get. Whatever floats peoples boats, I guess.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

chinaski said:


> I never understood why nerds find girls playing games hot. My girlfriend plays video games and I don't think she's more attractive because of it. I'm not a nerd, though


there is a girl who is amazing to me who plays video games, her name is AJ Lee, not only is she into video games but she happens to be Puerto Rican, I love Puerto Rican girls, Colombian girls too,


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Good to know. Thank you for telling us.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.mun2.tv/sites/mundos/files/content-images/slide-aj-lee-2_0.jpg


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Iono, I get giddy when I see girls cosplay. I went to PAX 2013 and this chick was there. Absolute 10/10 not a negative physical feature on that babe.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks kinda dumb, actually.

Slap on a wet t-shirt and nice panties and she'll look just as hot.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

chinaski said:


> I never understood why nerds find girls playing games hot. My girlfriend plays video games and I don't think she's more attractive because of it. I'm not a nerd, though


Some men find just about anything women do arousing, even if it's aggressive behavior like fighting or in more extreme cases murder.


----------

